# Stand in ground blind-your thoughts



## Dusty Roads (Aug 13, 2020)

Thinking of setting up this month(Aug) a ground blind we (2) can stand in(hate sitting in cold with wind).
I always hunted without a blind but at 60+ I'm needing a little shelter(warmth) to keep my hand injuries from preventing me pulling the trigger on time(had the trigger finger surgeries-work related).
Hand warmers are't getting the job done anymore so need a blind that I can place a small infer-red propane heater in (I have a monoxide monitor).
What you think about having a floor or not?
Much appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2020)

We hunt out of blinds. Ours are not tall enough to stand upright in, but they are great to hunt out of.
Ours doesn't have floors. I have a Lil Buddy heater that will run you out! Blinds + heater works great!


----------



## bhaynes (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't have one of these but I like the looks of it. I got the picture from Amazon. It's a Browning Powerhouse Blind.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> We hunt out of blinds. Ours are not tall enough to stand upright in, but they are great to hunt out of.
> Ours doesn't have floors. I have a Lil Buddy heater that will run you out! Blinds + heater works great!


I do the same.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 25, 2020)

I've looked at blinds the last few years, bought an Ameristep doghouse that I didn't like cause it was too small,  bought a Barronet 5 sided blind last year that was plenty roomy, not quite tall enough to stand in, but even brand new it leaked when it rained , not just a few places, but at every seam on top, left it out for about 6months and it faded terribly,  I won't buy another of that brand,  I've looked this year for another and can't find one I'm satisfied with,  I"m not going to buy a $300-$400 one and take a chance on it leaking or the material not holding up.  I did decide after last year I would either clear the area I put it on down to the dirt and use an old piece of carpet in it , or possibly build a short platform to put one on. 

  I like the portability of a blind, being able to move it to another location if needed,  but they have their drawbacks.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm picking up one of these from Academy Sports this week.  6 foot is high enough for me to stand straight up in though I don't think I will be able to shoot out of it standing straight up.  I like the windows in it and it has plenty of loops for brushing it in and the price is pretty good as well, great reviews too.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-stealth-view-hub-blind#repChildCatid=8437511


----------



## 280bst (Aug 27, 2020)

Got mine at Sportsman guide starts with a B I like it don't have a floor but what I do is clean out loose stuff then put in a bag of cedar shavings spread it out. No noise at all smells good I believe it absorbs any clicks or bumps you make just me


----------



## JoPa (Aug 27, 2020)

We make floor platforms out of PT 2x4s the size of our ground blinds, top with plywood scraps, put an old office chair inside and one of those portable heaters.  Great way to hunt when it's cold or rainy.  The window openings keep the fresh air moving inside but you won't run the heater long, it warms up fast.  We also make shooting rails out of the 2x4 scraps.  Put your gun up on the shooting rail and use a piece of stick to support the butt, you will be surprised how rock solid it will make it.  You'll be tempted to put a piece of old carpet in there but don't.  It will get rain inside and the carpet will get wet, never seems to dry.  Plywood floor will dry out in a day.  Put an extra little folding chair to prop your feet up after lunch.  ZZZZZZZZ.  We'll put GB out on the corners of logging roads near thick pines, always amazed at the number of deer you see that pop their heads out, kinda like wack a mole.  I'm like you, still get out there but when it gets cold and wet I'm getting old enough to like a warm place to go hunt.


----------

